

HN Chicago Meetup: Tomorrow night at 7pm  Hophaus - brandnewlow

Hi, HNers!<p>We're having the first HN Chicago meetup in a looong time tomorrow night at 7pm at Hophaus.<p>http://maps.google.com/maps?q=hophaus&#38;fb=1&#38;gl=us&#38;hq=hophaus&#38;hnear=Chicago,+Cook,+Illinois&#38;t=m&#38;z=11&#38;vpsrc=0&#38;iwloc=lyrftr:unknown,6271729341756540401,,<p>We've got a mysterious sponsor who'll be paying for one free drink for everyone who comes.  After that, you should be plenty loosened up to talk shop, goof around, and meet some fellow hackers in Chicago.<p>If you're not on the HN Chicago e-mail list, you can join over here: https://groups.google.com/group/hn-chicago<p>See you tomorrow night!
======
bayesftw
Really? I haven't left Chicago for the last year and the event is scheduled
for the one day I go out of town. Talk about bad luck.

~~~
speby
Same here... darn, I know.

------
chrisduesing
I assume this is the 646 N Franklin location downtown, rather than the one in
Evanston?

~~~
brandnewlow
yes.

------
inuhj
See you guys tomorrow! :D

------
timjahn
Would definitely be there but I'm in Kansas City tomorrow for our
Entrepreneurs Unpluggd event. Next time!

~~~
brandnewlow
D'oh! Good luck out there!

~~~
lifestyleigni
Man I wish I was in town too!

------
startupking
wont be able to make.. but i really want to go.. need to get back into the
scene.. ready to partner with some people and make some companies happen...
from the brookfield area please keep me updated or if there is a meetup link
let me know.. thanks Carl

------
A_A
Thanks for setting this up. This looks good. I think I'll be there.

------
lost2
Here. But lost. Where exactly for those who are new to this bar?

------
brandnewlow
Note, the meetup is tonight, Tuesday the 15th.

------
anthonycerra
Sounds like a good time, see you all there.

------
truedays
scumbag meetup. Why u no know of other chicago meetup on same day‽

Sorry too much reddit. :-)

------
cmoylan
I will possibly be in attendance.

------
sneakstar
doh. Gonna miss out on this. Wish I could make it. Have fun all.

------
JulianMiller520
Can't wait

------
jeisenberg
Awesome.

------
dmlevi
Ballin!

------
pitdesi
Free drink on FeeFighters (<http://feefighters.com>) - find the short Indian
dude in FeeFighters/Samurai shirt to redeem.

Looking forward to seeing you all there!

~~~
brandnewlow
Sweetness.

------
billpatrianakos
Holy crap! I have a big meeting tomorrow night but I'm so blowing it off for
this. It's not often I get a chance to meet other technophiles in Chicago.

------
shareme
Thanks, I will not be there tomorrow night, but joining the list to find out
the date of the next one

